# Keine schliessenden Klammern in Eclipse



## frickelpeter (16. Jun 2005)

Ich habe ein merkwürdiges Tataturproblem* nur *in Eclipse: Ich kann im Editor keine schliessenden eckigen und geschweiften Klammern eingeben, die ja über ALT+9 bzw. Alt+0 erzeugt werden. Die öffnenden Pendants, sowie der Backslash funktionieren. In jedem anderen Editor werden die schliessenden geschweiften und eckigen Klammern erzeugt (so auch hier: ]} ), nur eben nicht in Eclipse (3.1). Hat jemand eine Idee woran das liegen könnte?

Danke im Voraus

Peter


----------



## Matflasch (16. Jun 2005)

Schau mal in den Eigenschaften unter...
Workbench -> Editor -> Text file encoding

Evtl hat es was damit zu tun, dass er das nicht richtig darstellen kann und streikt deswegen...?

Ansonsten: Hast du ALT oder ALT_GR verwendet?

Mfg, Matflasch


----------



## Guest (16. Jun 2005)

Habe natürlich Alt und AltGR versucht. Mittlerweile habe ich herausgefunden, dass das Problem nur dann existiert wenn ich das JBOSS-IDE Plugin aktiviere. Ist dieses ausgeschaltet funktionieren die Klammern. Bei den Tastenzuordnungen habe ich keine Überschenidungen mit ALT+9 bzw Alt+0 feststellen können.


----------



## Guest (16. Jun 2005)

Hab´s rausgefunden: Wenn man die JBOSS-IDE benutzt müssen die Key Bindings für Run Xdoclet und Run Packaging gelöscht werden, die bei den Key Bindings mit CTRL+Alt+9 bzw. CTRL+Alt+0 eingetragen sind. Dazu bei Eclipse 3.0.x Window\Preferences\Keys wählen, bei Configuration "default" einstellen. In der Kategorie "Project" befinden sich die beiden genannten Kommandos, deren Key Zurordnung man mit "Remove" löschen kann. Schon funktionieren die Klammern wieder.

Gruß

Peter


----------

